# router bits



## mloredo1981 (Oct 26, 2011)

Need help just got this stacked stile and rail bit from skil#91704. Having trouble with the joints


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Insufficient information.

G


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

mloredo1981 said:


> Need help just got this stacked stile and rail bit from skil#91704. Having trouble with the joints


more data, more data, more pics, some pics


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

What specific problems are you having?


----------



## mloredo1981 (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't have a pic yet of the bit. I'm thinking am not adjusting the height properly because the rails don't line up flush with stile..... on another note does anyone know the dimesions on a cabinet when installing a fluted corner molding. Any info. Is greatly appreciated


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

mloredo1981 said:


> I don't have a pic yet of the bit. I'm thinking am not adjusting the height properly because the rails don't line up flush with stile..... on another note does anyone know the dimesions on a cabinet when installing a fluted corner molding. Any info. Is greatly appreciated


From the information you have given I would say you are right, you need to adjust the height of your cutters. Now as for the question about the cabinet with the fluted corner mold there is now way anyone can know that as you just haven't given enough information.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know if its been suggested yet, but more information would be necessary.












 







.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

mloredo1981 said:


> Need help just got this stacked stile and rail bit from skil#91704. Having trouble with the joints


go here and read this may help. I have a set and i get perfect rail and stile's check some of those they may have video on the set up ?? http://www.newwoodworker.com/ralstilbitset.html


----------



## mloredo1981 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thks website helped...


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's a pdf specifically for the stacked version
Stacked Rail & Stile Instructions


----------



## mloredo1981 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thks for the info really helped


----------



## mloredo1981 (Oct 26, 2011)

I am try to build a cabinet similar to this one but need to know how much shorter do I need to cut the front and left side of the cabinet to insert the fluted corner molding that runs along the left.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*rotated your image*

Now we can talk right and left without standing on the wall....


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mloredo1981 said:


> I am try to build a cabinet similar to this one but need to know how much shorter do I need to cut the front and left side of the cabinet to insert the fluted corner molding that runs along the left.


That particular arrangement has a fluted column with a finial type top. The crown sits right on top of the cabinet with its lower detail ahead of the face frame. 

The cabinet per-se isn't shorter. In that picture, the finished top of the column can end at an indeterminate place...it appears as an add on, not integral with the carcass structure. IMO.

So, you can just build the cabinets and allow for the height of the crown (if it goes to the ceiling), and then just lay out where you want the top of the column to end. Can't see the bottom in that picture.












 







.


----------

